# Linguaggio volgare ed autocensura. Importante, leggete tutti!!



## gabuz (24 Settembre 2012)

Ragazzi, questo topic per ricordarvi che l'autocensura, come già ampiamente segnalato in altre discussioni, è solo un sistema di prevenzione. *Il linguaggio volgare, quindi, rimane sempre e comunque un'infrazione del regolamento e come tale sarà passibile di sanzioni, ammonimento in primis, ban in secundis.*
Vi ricordo inoltre che qui non siamo su forumefree e non avrete la possibilità di reiscrivervi con altri nick.

E' un tema importante al quale teniamo molto, di conseguenza non saranno più ammesse tolleranze nè deroghe.

Siamo certi che non sarà il mancato uso di un determinato linguaggio a rendere il forum meno divertente ed interessante, anzi siamo proprio convinti proprio del contrario, e cioè che tutta la community potrà solo beneficiarne. 

PS: Se per caso, scrivendo, vi rendete conto che il sistema vi censura termini che in realtà volgari non sono segnalatecelo che provvederemo a sistemare.

PPS: Se a qualcuno venisse in mente di iniziare a scrivere nei topic come fosse un menestrello medioevale al solo scopo di deridere le scelte dello staff sappia che mi impegnerò a bannarlo personalmente senza diritto di replica.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Maggio 2013)

Uppo il topic per farVI ricordare che:

le parole censurate non si usano. Se scrivete una parola e poi viene censurata dagli asterischi, modificate il messaggio. *Altrimenti ci saranno richiami, avvertimenti ed infine BAN.*


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Gennaio 2014)

Riuppo il topic.
C'è qualcuno che non ha ancora ricevuto il messaggio.
Dai fate i bravi....


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2014)

Si banna, è? Poi non vi lamentate.


----------

